# [evdl] avcon



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've got an AVCON charge port on my Green Vehicles Moose along with the Green
Vehicles charge plug. I would like to test it, does anyone know of an AVCON
charger in the Santa Cruz CA area?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AVCON-tp4126485p4126485.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

Mark,

Not an immediate answer to your question but I think that the
EAAEV Silicon Valley chapter used to have standard 240V to AVCON
conversion box&cord, so you can plug in an EV with AVCON at home
without the big dollar "charger" that is essentially an 
intelligent contactor and pilot signal generator
with a cord and connector.

For an actual public charger, you may need to look on one of
the public charging websites - Bruce P reports regularly about
his experiences with those websites, adding/updating charging
sites.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mark F
Sent: Wednesday, November 30, 2011 6:47 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] AVCON

I've got an AVCON charge port on my Green Vehicles Moose along with the
Green Vehicles charge plug. I would like to test it, does anyone know of
an AVCON charger in the Santa Cruz CA area?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AVCON-tp412
6485p4126485.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

Thanks Cor,

Mark, the Avcon box adapter Cor mentioned is not what you'll need as 
it is for use with an Avcon EVSE (charging-head), and what you need 
is an Avcon EVSE to plug its male coupler into your nEV
http://www.greenvehicles.com/specs/moose.html

The EV finder web site I usually recommend recargo.com/search
is now back up (Wow, you really learn how much you depend on a 
resource when it is not available).

Mark your timing is ng, all the public Avcons have been either
removed (Costco yanked theirs), or the few left have been 
retrofitted to J1772 EVSE. So, you are SOL and can kiss goodbye using 
your Avcon port with public Avcon EVSE.

What you need is an adapter: from J1772 female coupler to Avcon 
male coupler box. Then you would use the public J1772 EVSE, 
plugging its J1772 male into your adapter, and the adapter's cable
with the male Avcon coupler into your nEV's Avcon female port.

I did find one Avcon EVSE within the range of your 50 mile nEV 
if must test the port, but that seems an arduous drive to test
something that should be working from the nEV factory:

http://www.evchargernews.com/regions/95033_1.htm
The Presentation Center
19480 Bear Creek Road
Los Gatos, California 95033

http://www.recargo.com/sites/673
www.presentationcenter.org/
(408) 354-2346

That evchargernews page shows a map of where the old Avcon EVSE is 
located in one of their parking lots. Also, if you call first you 
might want to follow what a SF EAA Chapter member did:

-
Updated: 1/5/2011 sherry.boschert reports: Fully charged a nearly-
depleted RAV4-EV here on Dec. 31, 2010. When I called to see if they 
were open on New Year's Eve, front desk connected me with the grounds 
supervisor, named Junior. He first suggested that I charge "in town,"
but let me come charge anyway. I made a thankful donation to the
Center.
-


Since there are no other public Avcons to use to test with, that 
might sway Junior to helping you test your Avcon port. With that 
long drive it is likely you would be charging there for hours, so be
prepared. 

An alternate to the long drive to the above Avcon EVSE, you may
want to contact Will Beckett of the http://eaacc.org to see if he 
knows of someone still has an Avcon EVSE that could be used to test 
your port. 


{brucedp.150m.com}






On Thursday, December 01, 2011 10:58 AM, "Cor van de Water" 


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Not an immediate answer to your question but I think that the
> > EAAEV Silicon Valley chapter used to have standard 240V to AVCON
> > conversion box&cord, so you can plug in an EV with AVCON at home
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

That is at least 20 miles up and over the Santa Cruz mountains
so I am not even sure if it is within range (even when the range
on the flat is 50 miles).
Besides, to make a trip in a NEV on the mountain roads may
be .... Interesting. Enough folks in large pickups who drive
those roads daily do not particularly like to be stuck behind
a slow vehicle. My way to stay sane and stress-free is to
keep an eye on pullouts and let everyone who is pushing
behind me pass by, no matter which vehicle I drive, because
I can drive safely even with a v8 ;-)
The most direct route from Santa Cruz is likely Graham Hill
road and Zayante, but besides the loss of range due to
climbing the mountains, I wonder what would happen if the
AVCON is not operational at the Presentation Center in the
middle of the woods...

I am actually contemplating to build an EV that can make a
similar trip across those mountains (from the other side)
by starting with an eBike and installing the maximum of
NiMH C-cells that fit in the stock battery box.
This would give me an approx 40 mile range (my guess)
but the advantage of a bike is that you can assist to
increase the range when needed.

I have specific questions about the arrangement I am planning
but I will send a separate email about it to avoid hijacking
of this thread.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Thursday, December 01, 2011 12:29 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AVCON

Thanks Cor,

Mark, the Avcon box adapter Cor mentioned is not what you'll need as it
is for use with an Avcon EVSE (charging-head), and what you need is an
Avcon EVSE to plug its male coupler into your nEV
http://www.greenvehicles.com/specs/moose.html

The EV finder web site I usually recommend recargo.com/search is now
back up (Wow, you really learn how much you depend on a resource when it
is not available).

Mark your timing is ng, all the public Avcons have been either removed
(Costco yanked theirs), or the few left have been retrofitted to J1772
EVSE. So, you are SOL and can kiss goodbye using your Avcon port with
public Avcon EVSE.

What you need is an adapter: from J1772 female coupler to Avcon male
coupler box. Then you would use the public J1772 EVSE, plugging its
J1772 male into your adapter, and the adapter's cable with the male
Avcon coupler into your nEV's Avcon female port.

I did find one Avcon EVSE within the range of your 50 mile nEV if must
test the port, but that seems an arduous drive to test something that
should be working from the nEV factory:

http://www.evchargernews.com/regions/95033_1.htm
The Presentation Center
19480 Bear Creek Road
Los Gatos, California 95033

http://www.recargo.com/sites/673
www.presentationcenter.org/
(408) 354-2346

That evchargernews page shows a map of where the old Avcon EVSE is
located in one of their parking lots. Also, if you call first you might
want to follow what a SF EAA Chapter member did:

-
Updated: 1/5/2011 sherry.boschert reports: Fully charged a nearly-
depleted RAV4-EV here on Dec. 31, 2010. When I called to see if they 
were open on New Year's Eve, front desk connected me with the grounds 
supervisor, named Junior. He first suggested that I charge "in town,"
but let me come charge anyway. I made a thankful donation to the
Center.
-


Since there are no other public Avcons to use to test with, that 
might sway Junior to helping you test your Avcon port. With that 
long drive it is likely you would be charging there for hours, so be
prepared. 

An alternate to the long drive to the above Avcon EVSE, you may
want to contact Will Beckett of the http://eaacc.org to see if he 
knows of someone still has an Avcon EVSE that could be used to test 
your port. 


{brucedp.150m.com}






On Thursday, December 01, 2011 10:58 AM, "Cor van de Water" 


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Not an immediate answer to your question but I think that the
> > EAAEV Silicon Valley chapter used to have standard 240V to AVCON
> > conversion box&cord, so you can plug in an EV with AVCON at home
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

Thanks. The female AVCON charge port on the Moose was not installed at the
factory (which is no longer) and I believe it was never used. I would like
to get the adapter that Bruce mentioned - female j1772 to male AVCON. It
seems they are available as a Ford Ranger conversion, they are cheaper if
you have a Ranger EV vin number. I want to make sure the installed AVCON
works before I shell out $250. I guesss I could get a female AVCON and
replace the AVCON.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AVCON-tp4126485p4149406.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

Mark,

The adapter I mentioned you would either have to make (with the 
friendly help of knowledgeable evdl members) or as you said buy a
similar adapter-cable made for a Production Ranger EV. If you choose 
the latter, seek out the Ranger group
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/ranger-ev/
and yak at them about how to get that discount (perhaps they can 
provide a vin to use). 

But you are right, it would be wise to test your nEV's on-board Avcon
port before the purchase or making of an adapter-cable. Cor is not 
wrong in thinking trying to drive up Route 9 to Bear Creek Road might 
not be worth the serious challenge for your nEV. 

I know my trip from Sunnyvale, up Route 9 to Skyline, and down Route 
9 to the Santa Cruz wharf was much less taxing on my pack than 
attempting Hwy 17. But even so, I had to stop off at a half-way point
to tap into some private charging for a few hours. It was a fun trip,
because my guesstimates had paid off. I was able to drive my 2 ton 
132VDC S-10 Blazer up from Saratoga, climbing 2000'+ to Skyline Blvd,
and eventually enjoying the cool sea breezes of the Pacific Ocean. 

I suggest you forget the long Los Gatos trip, and contact Will Beckett
as I previously mentioned. His email address is on his EAA Chapter's 
web page (use the webmaster link at the bottom)
http://eaacc.org

Will has some good contacts that might have a fully functional Avcon 
PowerPak EVSE that was switched out for a ClipperCreek J1772 EVSE 
(like it is sitting around somewhere in storage). If so, it could be 
fired up for testing your nEV's Avcon port.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Same, same, but different...

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

Thanks Bruce, I'll contact Will.

I am now thinking that it might make more sense to remove the AVCON and
install a j1772 inlet. Looking at the AVCON in the Moose it has 3 wires
coming out of it - red, black and green. The j1772 inlet sockets that I've
seen for sale have 6 wires. What's involved with installing a j1772, is
there a web site someone could point me to that spells out how to make the
conversion?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AVCON-tp4126485p4167107.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

You don't need a *Ranger EV* VIN number. You do need a VIN number of a
vehicle with an Avcon inlet, registered in California.

Does your Moose have a VIN number? Registered in California?

Or, since it does not yet have an Avcon inlet installed yet, it might
make more sense to install a J1772 inlet.

Tom Dowling

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mark F
Sent: Friday, December 02, 2011 1:07 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AVCON

Thanks. The female AVCON charge port on the Moose was not installed at
the factory (which is no longer) and I believe it was never used. I
would like to get the adapter that Bruce mentioned - female j1772 to
male AVCON. It seems they are available as a Ford Ranger conversion,
they are cheaper if you have a Ranger EV vin number. I want to make
sure the installed AVCON works before I shell out $250. I guesss I could
get a female AVCON and replace the AVCON.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AVCON-tp412
6485p4149406.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

The Avcon at the Presentation Center will soon be converted to J1772,

Tom Dowling

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Thursday, December 01, 2011 5:51 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AVCON

That is at least 20 miles up and over the Santa Cruz mountains so I am
not even sure if it is within range (even when the range on the flat is
50 miles).
Besides, to make a trip in a NEV on the mountain roads may be ....
Interesting. Enough folks in large pickups who drive those roads daily
do not particularly like to be stuck behind a slow vehicle. My way to
stay sane and stress-free is to keep an eye on pullouts and let everyone
who is pushing behind me pass by, no matter which vehicle I drive,
because I can drive safely even with a v8 ;-) The most direct route from
Santa Cruz is likely Graham Hill road and Zayante, but besides the loss
of range due to climbing the mountains, I wonder what would happen if
the AVCON is not operational at the Presentation Center in the middle of
the woods...

I am actually contemplating to build an EV that can make a similar trip
across those mountains (from the other side) by starting with an eBike
and installing the maximum of NiMH C-cells that fit in the stock battery
box.
This would give me an approx 40 mile range (my guess) but the advantage
of a bike is that you can assist to increase the range when needed.

I have specific questions about the arrangement I am planning but I will
send a separate email about it to avoid hijacking of this thread.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Thursday, December 01, 2011 12:29 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AVCON

Thanks Cor,

Mark, the Avcon box adapter Cor mentioned is not what you'll need as it
is for use with an Avcon EVSE (charging-head), and what you need is an
Avcon EVSE to plug its male coupler into your nEV
http://www.greenvehicles.com/specs/moose.html

The EV finder web site I usually recommend recargo.com/search is now
back up (Wow, you really learn how much you depend on a resource when it
is not available).

Mark your timing is ng, all the public Avcons have been either removed
(Costco yanked theirs), or the few left have been retrofitted to J1772
EVSE. So, you are SOL and can kiss goodbye using your Avcon port with
public Avcon EVSE.

What you need is an adapter: from J1772 female coupler to Avcon male
coupler box. Then you would use the public J1772 EVSE, plugging its
J1772 male into your adapter, and the adapter's cable with the male
Avcon coupler into your nEV's Avcon female port.

I did find one Avcon EVSE within the range of your 50 mile nEV if must
test the port, but that seems an arduous drive to test something that
should be working from the nEV factory:

http://www.evchargernews.com/regions/95033_1.htm
The Presentation Center
19480 Bear Creek Road
Los Gatos, California 95033

http://www.recargo.com/sites/673
www.presentationcenter.org/
(408) 354-2346

That evchargernews page shows a map of where the old Avcon EVSE is
located in one of their parking lots. Also, if you call first you might
want to follow what a SF EAA Chapter member did:

-
Updated: 1/5/2011 sherry.boschert reports: Fully charged a nearly-
depleted RAV4-EV here on Dec. 31, 2010. When I called to see if they
were open on New Year's Eve, front desk connected me with the grounds
supervisor, named Junior. He first suggested that I charge "in town,"
but let me come charge anyway. I made a thankful donation to the Center.
-


Since there are no other public Avcons to use to test with, that might
sway Junior to helping you test your Avcon port. With that long drive it
is likely you would be charging there for hours, so be prepared. 

An alternate to the long drive to the above Avcon EVSE, you may want to
contact Will Beckett of the http://eaacc.org to see if he knows of
someone still has an Avcon EVSE that could be used to test your port. 


{brucedp.150m.com}






On Thursday, December 01, 2011 10:58 AM, "Cor van de Water" 


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Not an immediate answer to your question but I think that the EAAEV
> > Silicon Valley chapter used to have standard 240V to AVCON conversion
> > box&cord, so you can plug in an EV with AVCON at home without the big
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

Hi Tom,

The Moose is registered and has a vin. The AVCON inlet was installed before
I bought it. So I can order the Ranger adapter and use my vin?

My concern is that the AVCON only has three wires coming out of it. I'm
guessing there isn't a "hand shake" signal???

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AVCON-tp4126485p4167471.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

Mark,

My website, www.TucsonEV.com, has some info about AVCON conversions that several customers have done. 

I'm presently traveling and will be back home Monday the 12th.

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com

----------------------------------------

From: Mark F <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 06, 2011 5:11 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AVCON 

Thanks Bruce, I'll contact Will.

I am now thinking that it might make more sense to remove the AVCON and
install a j1772 inlet. Looking at the AVCON in the Moose it has 3 wires
coming out of it - red, black and green. The j1772 inlet sockets that I've
seen for sale have 6 wires. What's involved with installing a j1772, is
there a web site someone could point me to that spells out how to make the
conversion?

Thanks, Mark

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AVCON-tp4126485p4167107.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




_______________________________________________________
Unlimited Disk, Data Transfer, PHP/MySQL Domain Hosting
http://www.doteasy.com 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111207/73e3c83b/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] AVCON*

I'm going to second this. I bought a J1772 plug from Rush and used 
the presentations on his site to convert my EVI MCS100 from Avcon to 
J1772. It is charging my Leaf just as nicely as it charged my Honda 
EVPlus.

He also sells a J1772 inlet.

Ed


> Rush wrote:
> 
> > Mark,
> >
> ...


----------

